
Ask HN: Cross-platform free hosted CI server, with GitHub integration? - bendtherules
Popular hosted CI servers:<p>1. Gitlab CI<p>2. Drone.io CI<p>3. Travis CI<p>Special Requirements:<p>1. Cross-Platform, so that our python module can be tested and reported under Windows too.<p>2. Easy integration with Github<p>Current Setup<p>Travis CI - It is quite easy to setup, but lacks Windows support.
Basically, something like Travis with windows support.<p>Is this possible?<p>It would be great if the CI server could report back which part of the test failed rather than just a FAIL message for any error. For eg. sometimes its good to know that only the PEP8 tests failed or it failed only on Python3 cases, without looking into the whole log.
======
andymurd
Look into wercker.com - it works with docker containers so cross-platform
python should work OK. They have some blog posts about Windows support too.

It's currently free whilst in beta but I guess they expect to charge
eventually.

I'm not affiliated with them in any way but I have been happily using the
service (testing Node & Python on Linux) for almost a year.

~~~
bendtherules
But how can they run windows images on top of docker?

I was looking for something like that, but didnt think it was possible.

~~~
andymurd
Some googling reveals that Docker should be able to run a Windows VM on a
Linux host but I have no experience of this.

I would talk with the wercker guys about your requirements. They have a Slack
channel and are very approachable.

~~~
bendtherules
Can you give a link to where you get that information from?

All the places I read are talking about Linux and Windows containers on a
Windows machine, but not windows containers on linux machine.

~~~
andymurd
After further digging, I think you are correct (for now).

However that looks likely to change soon, as Microsoft certainly seems to
drink the microservices kool-aid and want to mix and match Linux and Windows
across hosts and tenants[1]. The Windows workloads will need to be architected
specifically for containerisation.

[1] [http://thenewstack.io/the-windows-and-linux-container-era-
is...](http://thenewstack.io/the-windows-and-linux-container-era-is-here/)

------
bendtherules
Appveyor ([http://www.appveyor.com/](http://www.appveyor.com/)) seems like the
best solution out there and fits my bill.

~~~
bendtherules
This CI supports only windows though, so best way is to use Travis and
Appveyor together for covering all platforms

------
thoughtpalette
I'm a huge fan of drone since it is OSS and you can self-host.

------
krisdol
Jenkins

~~~
bendtherules
Ok, can you provide a tutorial link or something to help ease the process?
Does jenkins-ci.org itself allow you to run tests on Windows?

I have seen Jenkins, but it looked so unfriendly.

